# Reloader 7 with a .223 Rem?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Alright guys,

I made a mistake and bought some Reloader 7 during the powder shortage thinking that I could use it for my AR and shoot 55gr bullets with this stuff. Well, turns out that the three manuals I have list it for 40 - 50gr bullets but no heavier. I really dont have much use for the stuff unless I shoot 40gr bullets, but the 40gr bullets dont fly too well out of a 1:9 twist.

Any suggestions for a load with this powder and a 55gr bullet?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

How do you know that 40-gr bullets, like the longer Nosler Ballistic Tip and the Hornady V-Max plastic-tipped type, won't shoot well from a 1-9" twist?

A test of such a year or so ago in Handloader magazine in a 1-8" RRA Varmint and Savage bolt 1-9" showed accuracy with those two bullets under 1/2" if the right powder was selected. In fact no groups were really bad.

If you haven't tried it, load up a few of one of these plastic-tipped bullets and see.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have loaded up about 100 40gr bullets with the NBTs, but I cant get them to group too well (about 2 inches is the best I got at 100 yards) for me. Maybe shooter error as much as anything. But I usually prefer to shoot 53-55gr bullets because I know where they hit at longer distances as opposed to the 40gr bullets have me guessing a little beyond 100 yards.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Take a look at the alliant powder web site. They have a recipe in there using that powder and a 52 grain hollow point.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

10yearquest said:


> Take a look at the alliant powder web site. They have a recipe in there using that powder and a 52 grain hollow point.


Thanks!

I looked there last night, but must not have noticed it


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Reloader 7 has a burn rate that should work well in the 223 Rem. I see your dilema though, I couldn't find any load for that powder with the heavier bullets in any of my data.

I would ask the experts: http://www.alliantpowder.com/questions/default.aspx


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

James said:


> Reloader 7 has a burn rate that should work well in the 223 Rem. I see your dilema though, I couldn't find any load for that powder with the heavier bullets in any of my data.
> 
> I would ask the experts: http://www.alliantpowder.com/questions/default.aspx


Thank you James! 8)

I didnt notice that when I was on their website!


----------

